# question



## maxima21 (Dec 2, 2008)

hey. i posed this under the 95-99 maxima section also but soon realized there are normally only about 2-8 replies. i have a 97 maxima that consumes alot of my time and money. (no problems just aftermarket stuff) i have over 188,000 mile and i know it wont last forever unfrtunately. there is no way ill be able to get rid of this car so when the motor goes out or if i come into a good sum of money i wld love to attempt to put a RB26DETT skyline motor in it. is that possible considering its an all wheel drive set-up. has anyone heard of putting any of the skyline motors in a maxima? please help yall. thanks!


----------

